

Ask HN: From Software Testing to Software Development - varunsaini

I want to move to software development from my current testing job. I have 5 years of experience in testing. I want to ask my fellow hackers -
1. What are the chances to make this move?
======
hkarthik
I made this move, because I had a computer science degree but due to the
dotcom bust all I could find were testing jobs coming out of school 10 years
ago.

Start with learning how to automate testing first. If you're testing web apps
learn Watir, WatiN, Selenium, Cucumber, etc.

Next step is learn how to write automated integration tests and finally unit
tests using an xUnit framework (JUnit, NUnit, TestUnit). Start pairing with
experienced devs and help them write unit tests for their code. If you can
pick up some BDD style testing here that's even better.

When you start feeling more confident, tackle smaller bugs on the bug list.
Eventually your velocity will get noticed and you'll be a full fledged dev in
no time.

~~~
varunsaini
Thanks, that's very nice advice. I am following something same. learning
Python and java, learning Junit, I can do automation with Selenium and QTP.

------
rwillystyle
Automate your testing.

------
varunsaini
Waiting for ideas...

------
girishmony
learning a programming language!

~~~
varunsaini
I know Java, brushing it up, I am learning Python (Mostly from Udacity classes
and MIT classes), I can do some Android development also.

